# Herzlichen Glückwunsch Larry



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Larry,
alles Gute zu Deinem 48. Geburtstag. 1961 war schon etwas Besonderes.
Ich wünsche Dir Gesundheit, Glück, viel Arbeit und viel Zeit fürs Forum. 
Das letzte war jetzt wohl eher etwas eigennützig .
Lass die Korken knallen und die Fetzen fliegen. Und schau wo Du mit Deinem Rollator hinfährst. 
Nicht dass da noch jemand am Boden liegt und Du ihn übersiehst ;-).
Rainer


----------



## Homer79 (9 Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles alles Gute!


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag.genieße den tag und feiere ihn angemessen.
:sm20:


----------



## SBC-User (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag an dich, wünsche dir ein ruhiges und glückliches jahr 2009


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2009)

*Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag dem User 2008*

:sm20: ....Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir...:sm24::s8:

Gruß Helmut

PS. nimm die Ausage von Rainer nicht so ernst, der kommt nächste Woche auch ins Rentenalter...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> PS. nimm die Ausage von Rainer nicht so ernst, der kommt nächste Woche auch ins Rentenalter...


Ich denke Larry weiß, was oder wen ich mit dem Rollator meine  Aber wir wollen ja diese Dinge nicht wieder aufwärmen.


----------



## ralfi (9 Januar 2009)

Auch ich schließe mich mal den Glückwünschen an!!!

Alles Gute!!!!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute.

:sm24:                                                        :sm24:


----------



## Jens_Ohm (9 Januar 2009)

auch meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche....


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute. Du bist ja fast so alt wie mein Dad.

:sm20:


----------



## HaDi (9 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> 1961 war schon etwas Besonderes.


*ACK* 

Auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche.

:sm20: von HaDi


----------



## vierlagig (9 Januar 2009)

na aber Larry, von mir auch meinen herzlichsten glückwunsch! ...vielen dank, für die manigfaltige unterstützung in steurungsunabhängigen bereichen...aber natürlich auch für die, die steuerungen betreffenden


----------



## OHGN (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (9 Januar 2009)

Spät aber doch!

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Purzeltag.:s12:

Alles Gute


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30h.!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## maweri (9 Januar 2009)

auch von mir alles Gute.

Hoffentlich frieren die Getränke nicht ein:-D


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Januar 2009)

Ich möchte natürlich auch alles Gute wünschen!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kieler (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute und weiter viel Spaß bei allem.


----------



## sue port (9 Januar 2009)

happy b-day 2u,happy b-day 2u,happy b-day,happy b-day,happy b-day 2u,

jetz singen wir alle im forum *lol*

allez gute, gesundheit, alles was man braucht um glücklich zu sein...

greetinx


sue


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Januar 2009)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, und das dir deine engelsgeduld erhalten bleibt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Januar 2009)

Ja Larry

dann mal alles gute. 

:sm20:

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## mst (9 Januar 2009)

Wünsche abenfalls alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Larry, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Sven_HH (9 Januar 2009)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute
und noch viele erfolgreiche Jahre.

:sm20: und schön feiren :sm24:


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2009)

Hi 









 











,

auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Steve81 (9 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## MW (9 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag  :sm20:


----------



## BoxHead (9 Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche Dir zum Geburtstag auch alles Gute.


----------



## stift (9 Januar 2009)

Ich schließ mich auch an. 
Alles Gute. 
:sm20:


----------



## jabba (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag,
weiter so, auch wenn wir beide ja jetzt den Endspurt auf die 50 antreten.


----------



## gingele (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
vom gesamten Jokab Safety Team!!


----------



## Kai (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2009)

48 Jahre? Dafür wirkst Du aber ganz schön agil und fortschrittlich. 
Respekt! ;o)

Also feier schön und bleib wie Du bist.


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## crash (9 Januar 2009)

*Von mir auch Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

*


----------



## dalbi (9 Januar 2009)

Gerade noch so geschafft.

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2009)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> Gerade noch so geschafft.



Ich nicht mehr aber trotzdem alles Gute!


----------



## andre (10 Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch Dir auch alles Gute und vorallem Gesundheit!

Gruß Andre


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2009)

*Danke für die Glückwünsche*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich komme erst heute dazu, mich bei euch zu bedanken - ich habe mich aber sehr darüber gefreut ... 

Ich hatte einen wirklich schönen Geburtstag. Freitag hatte ich Urlaub. Meine Frau hat mich dann morgens damit überrascht, dass sie Karten fürs Musikal (Ich will Spass) in Essen hatte. Also haben wir zunächst schön gefrühstückt, sind dann mit dem Bus zum Bahnhof, dann mit dem Zug nach Essen, dort ein bißchen durch die Stadt gestroddert, lecker was gegessen, das Musikal besucht und anschließend in das gebuchte Hotel. (...)
Am nächsten Tag noch ein bißchen Stadtbummel und dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück, Abends Zuhause hatte dann meine Tochter für uns lecker Abendessen gemacht. So ist das Wochenende herumgegangen ...
Das war mal eine tolle Überraschung ...

Das Musikal war Klasse.
Zugfahren (mit dem Unternehmen Zukunft) ist so eine Sache. Wenn ich hätte einen Flug erwischt haben wollen, so wäre der wohl sowohl auf der Hinfahrt wie auch auf der Rückfahrt weg gewesen. - C'est la vie ...

@Rainer:
Die Steinböcke des 61er Jahrgangs sind schon Klasse - nicht wahr ...
Die Rollator-Geschichte kannte Reparatur übrigens - er war neben Jabba ja auch beteiligt ... 
Ich denke, ich stelle euch bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von meinem "Rollator" hier ein ...

@Zotos:
man tut was man kann ...

Gruß
LL


----------

